# Post antibiotics "IBS" ?



## Carolc333 (Jun 13, 2013)

Has anyone else developed IBS after taking antibiotics?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A couple of things happen after antibiotics. What are your IBS symptoms?

You get recolonized by colon bacteria and the new flora may not be as compatible as the last ones, even if they are still normal colon bacteria. So you may have more gas and with IBS you often don't handle even normal amounts of gas well.

Sometimes you get colonized by C. diff and that causes antibiotic associated diarrhea. This diarrhea tends to be a lot more severe than typical IBS diarrhea, and if you are having a lot of severe diarrhea you may need to be tested.

And sometimes it wasn't the antibiotics but the infection (depending on the infection) as a lot of people get IBS after an infection even if they didn't take antibiotics for it.


----------

